# wages at wachusettt moutain, hourly pay, per hour



## mynameisalex123 (Dec 1, 2017)

they all get about 11 dollars and hour, miniumum at wachutsett mountain in massachusetts, the snowbaord and ski instructors do to. if u have any other questions u can just ask me ill answer them.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Thank you for this relevant and highly sought after information.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

whats a wachusettt? when you say that out loud I want to say gazuntite....


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

:WTF:

Did the _forum_ apply for a job??? :lol:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

even the hookers?


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Argo said:


> whats a wachusettt? when you say that out loud I want to say gazuntite....



yeah, we keep the place under wraps...2 ft pow stashes since mid november...snow so deep it looks like grass!


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

f00bar said:


> even the hookers?


Just the classy hookers, the others are cheaper.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Argo said:


> whats a wachusettt? when you say that out loud I want to say gazuntite....


Wa-Wachusett, mountain skiing minutes away. Sing along now. :smile:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

mynameisalex123 said:


> they all get about 11 dollars and hour, miniumum at wachutsett mountain in massachusetts, the snowbaord and ski instructors do to. if u have any other questions u can just ask me ill answer them.


Packed my bags and ready to go. 

Wassachussets here i come!


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

F1EA said:


> Packed my bags and ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> Wassachussets here i come!




Definitely worth the Pilgrimage. 

All jokes aside, I’m pretty thankful for wa wa and their mid November icey opening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mynameisalex123 (Dec 1, 2017)

yes im in the snowboard instructor training program right now.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

mynameisalex123 said:


> yes im in the snowboard instructor training program right now.


:chin: so right meow...ur a snowboard instructor in training or training snowboard instructors; for $11/hr...I'm sure the quality is unmatched. What are the tips like?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> :chin: so right meow...ur a snowboard instructor in training or training snowboard instructors; for $11/hr...I'm sure the quality is unmatched. What are the tips like?


Hey now, be nice and don't bash on our local areas! It's like a ~1100' vertical that you can actually take a light rail from Boston to.

It's certainly no mecca, and most of the instructors are likely still in school. But it weren't for these feeder areas practically nobody in the north east would pick u p the sport at all.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

f00bar said:


> Hey now, be nice and don't bash on our local areas! It's like a ~1100' vertical that you can actually take a light rail from Boston to.
> 
> It's certainly no mecca, and most of the instructors are likely still in school. But it weren't for these feeder areas practically nobody in the north east would pick u p the sport at all.


Truth be told the holyland's vert is only about 1200' and it would be awesome if there was light rail from Bham to the hill.


----------



## mynameisalex123 (Dec 1, 2017)

wrathfuldeity said:


> :chin: so right meow...ur a snowboard instructor in training or training snowboard instructors; for $11/hr...I'm sure the quality is unmatched. What are the tips like?


its actually a really good deal. for only a few hours a week or month working any job at mostly any ski resort will give you amazing discounts, i get half off cafateria, discount on tickets, get a free full season pass for the whole year which is worth 500 dollars. and plenty of other little discounts.


----------



## mynameisalex123 (Dec 1, 2017)

wrathfuldeity said:


> :chin: so right meow...ur a snowboard instructor in training or training snowboard instructors; for $11/hr...I'm sure the quality is unmatched. What are the tips like?


its actually a really good deal. for only a few hours a week or month working any job at mostly any ski resort will give you amazing discounts, i get half off cafateria, discount on tickets, get a free full season pass for the whole year which is worth 500 dollars. and plenty of other little discounts. you dont really get much tips, rarely.


----------

